# First trip to Meldahl Dam..need advice\tips?



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm planning a trip to the Meldahl Dam in two weeks. This will be the first time I will be going their. I will be fishing from shore and would like to fish for catfish. Are their catfish at the dam at this time of the year and how is the shore fishing? Also, does anyone know what water level is fishable? I would like to avoid driving all the way out thier and then find that the water is to high to fish from shore. As always......thanks in advance!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Check in two weeks pertaining to the water levels, but yes many guys fish for cats there. For the most part, the water in that area is very deep. 15-20ft.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

You can put these on your "Favorites" list on your PC.

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/navtemp.html

http://ahps.erh.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/ahps.cgi?iln

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/PSOUT/rivbull.pdf


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Fishing from the bank is snag city chunk rock A.K.A rip rap like to suggest the Kentucky side it has a sand an gravel beach two small feeder streams lots of room to camp, fish, fairly flat also ohio side all hill .Cought fish on both sides.


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

O.K. thanks for the feedback! Can someone please tell me how to get to the dam from downtown Cincinnati? Also, I plan on fishing the Kentucky side of the dam, when traving to the dam at which point is their a bridge to cross over to the kentucky side? Thanks in advance.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hghghghghghghghghh


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Catfishhunter 33!! I'm surprised you still remember how to get there, seein' you ain't been down there in quite awhile! :S , (hint,hint)  !


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hghghghghghghghghh


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

Ha!! How many times have I heard that before?  If ya want we could try for some skippies, or crankbaitin' for channels on the GMR or, throw the castnest around a little. Or take the ole' johnboat out for some Shovels! Lord knows it ain't doin' any good sittin' in your backyard. The choice is yours! Let me know! That is if you ain't afraid of being.... :S ....again!!


----------



## snifer (Mar 26, 2005)

hey guys dont take rt 8 until you get to ivor rd [the marathon station]. they are fixing the road on rt 8 at the 12 mile bridge. the road will be closed for a year and a half. i have a river camp right past 12 mile bridge and know it takes me a extra 20 min by taking the AA hwy. still worth it too get into the smallies. they are in real trouble this year sence i get my new and first boat on the 18th. good luck at the dam .


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You want to stay downstream a little for the cats there. Up near the dam for cats is a waste of time. All you will do is lose rigs due to the current washing it around, deadlines get snagged by all the other anglers casting for saugers, etc.


----------

